# The best way to remove acrylic nails?



## leenybeeny (May 7, 2009)

I have been doing acrylics for about two years.  I love them, but since I am not working now, I can't justify the extra expense.  So my question is, do I let them grow out and keep buffing and filing them down, or should I Have them taken off?  I am worried with taking them off that the nail underneath will be so thin that they may grow back funky (ridges etc.).  Growing them out there is that "bump" but I can buff it down pretty close to my natural nail and cover with nailpolish.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (May 7, 2009)

When I last took mine off I just cut my nails short and then just let the tip grow off...kept filing etc.  You can also go in and have them professionally removed at a salon.

I once tried to pull them off and that was a HUGE mistake!  My nails were ruined for a long while.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 7, 2009)

I second the advice about biting them off!

My advice is to soak them off and treat your own nails, with nail hardener and cuticle oil. Usually I wear them out til they grow off. This time round I decided to soak them off, and in seven weeks my nails were back in full effect as if I nothing had happened to them (I believe vitamin e helped, but thats debatable).

I learnt a cool way to soak them off too:
pour just a little acetone in just the fingers of latex gloves, just enough so just the nails are immersed. Wear the gloves for about 30 minutes - I had to put rubberbands around the wrists to keep them snug, I noticed the other ladies at the salon didnt have to tho. I was able to move around, have lunch, answer the phone and not endure that agonising hand-in-the-basin punishment. 

hth


----------



## BEA2LS (May 8, 2009)

i had them on and off many, many times.. i usually get them taken off at a salon but make sure yours is a good one (they made me bleed last time, i was so mad it hurt so badly!)
your nails will probably be thin but i found it was never as bad as people made it out to be (than again my nails never could grow anyway!)  if i were to do it again i would either go to a good salon or soak them off myself..


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 8, 2009)

If you do it at home, use pure acetone to soak them in. Don't force them off in any way.  Your natural nails are probably going to be weak, so i suggest going to sally beauty or the like and getting cuticle oil, nail strengtheners and make sure you are getting good nutrition. 
If you have doubts about doing it yourself, go to a good salon and have them do it for you.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 8, 2009)

I took mine off 3 months ago after 5 years...I soaked them in acetone...But I tell you...It took the entire 3 months to get them back strong even after soaking them off...and I put every nail strengther known on them...they are good now that the nail has regrown in stronger...but I just kept filing the weak nails down


----------



## User38 (May 8, 2009)

I wore them for too long.  I soaked them off also, and then strengthened my own nails which I now wear short and in a squoval... they look more modern especially with all the colors I now wear (long and filled in looked best on me if they were light / french look).  Now I am wearing HOT fuschia, corals and reds


----------



## tarnii (Jul 21, 2009)

I have had acrylics on and off many times. On one occasion I tried to soak them off myself using nail polish remover - not my best move.


----------



## User67 (Jul 23, 2009)

I wore acrylic nails for several years. I would removed them like every 6 months to give my natural nails a break for a few weeks. Anyway, the best way I found to do this is to get pure acetone from Sally's, a good rough nail file, paper towels to lay down (this gets a bit messy) & a bowl that you don't use for food. 

Lay out your paper towels, pour the acetone into the bowl & soak your nails, every 10 minutes take your hands out or the acetone & use the nail file to file off the melted acrylic. Soak them again & repeat the above steps. Depending on how thick the nails are the whole process will probably take 45 minutes to an hour. Make sure to be careful not to file your real nails when you start getting close to having all the acrylic off. Hope I helped! Good luck : )


----------



## Ebbychina (Jul 29, 2009)

The best way to remove acrylic nails, and to avoid those nail ridges after removing acrylic nails.... Saturate a cotton ball in PURE acetone nail polish remover, then place the saturated cotton directly on each nail (making sure to cover the entire nail). Keeping the saturated cotton ball on each nail,  wrap each nail snugly with a piece of foil paper. Wait about 10 minutes, remove wrapping and gently remove/push away acrylic/glue with cuticle pusher or gently scrape with a metal file. Re-wrap and repeat until acrylic and glue is totally removed!! 

With acrylics, I know in my case, my natural nails grow pretty quickly underneath. With this method, you can maintain the length of your natural nails and avoid the ridges and the weakness.


----------



## daina (Oct 10, 2013)

I have found some of the best methods of removing acrylic nails here.
http://howhut.com/remove-acrylic-nails/


----------

